# Trail riding while pregnant



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm currently 8 months pregnant. I trail rode my very reliable gelding up until I was 4 months pregnant. After that I felt too funny about doing it. I figured if anything ever happened causing harm to myself or my newborn child I would never forgive myself. I know allot of people ride much longer but for me it just wasn't worth the risk. 

That was also about the time I started feeling too unbalanced lol.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'm assuming you're talking about yourself, not a horse? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smokeyhorse (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes......myself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Never having been pregnant myself, I have known people that halted their riding right when they found out they were expecting, and others that rode right up until they were physically incapable of it. Do what you feel comfortable doing, don't take any crazy risks, and follow the limitations set by your doctor and your physical condition!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

A friend of mines daughter rides right up until a few days before giving birth. But I do remember one ride, that she got off and walked back to the trailer, because she had had enough 5-6 miles into the ride. We ponied her horse back for her that last mile or two that she decided she'd rather walk.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

If you have a very reliable horse, then I see no problem riding until you are uncomfortable or you center of gravity is so OFF that you would be wobbly!

But definitely talk to your doctor. I rode until I was about 7 months along. Then became uncomfortable about it. 

Rhonda


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

With my first pregnancy I not only rode, but barrel raced until I was about 8 months along, then it just got to be to uncomfortable. I was on a great horse though who I trusted immensely.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think "riding while pregnant" is only a question that YOU can answer. 

Some people will not climb onto a horse once they know they are pregnant. They feel the risk is too great to the baby if they would fall off. 

Some people will continue to ride as long as they feel their balance is not affected. They understand their is risk to the baby if they fall off, but they have chosen to take the risk. 

It is YOUR decision and no one can tell you otherwise.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with the above. I think you should be reasonable about what you can do. I once saw a lady that was riding in the mountains, in very steep terrain, on a 3 year old, 7 months pregnant. I thought that was too much risk.

I think you have to weight the risks. The larger/farther along you are, the bigger the risk if you come off. The more unpredictable the horse, the bigger the risk. The faster your speed, and more unfamiliar/dangerous the terrain, the bigger your risk.


----------

